# Cat won't go outside?



## chestnut cob (17 September 2014)

Bit of a random one... BF and his cat now live with me.  Ever since I've lived in this house he has always brought the cat over when he's stayed.  She's quite happy with that as she loves it here, and now lives here full time.  She was an indoor cat and since coming here, does go outside but only when we're in.  She has never shown any interest in going beyond the garden.  If one of us is working from home or in the house at the weekend, we leave a kitchen window open and she comes and goes as she pleases.  She loves being outside, though often just sits by the conservatory door in the sun, when that is open.  At night she sleeps indoors, but as soon as we get up in the mornings she is by the door/ window asking to go out, and will happily stay outside until it gets dark, just coming back in to eat, drink and use her tray.

All of a sudden she has decided she doesn't like outside.  She's not asking to go out any more, she will go out if I go out (eg when I put the washing on the line yesterday), and will spend a few mins outside alone but that's it.  She now spends all of her time either in the conservatory (away from the door) or sitting on the bathroom windowsill looking down at the garden.  The window is usually open and we have nets up to stop her from jumping out (she's a bit stupid).  It seems as though all she is doing is watching the garden.

Any ideas what might have caused this sudden change?  I am not a cat person so am a bit stumped.  The only thing I wondered is if another cat might have come into the garden and spooked her?  I did spot a big cat sat on the neighbour's garage roof the other day, really big, one I haven't seen before.  So maybe that cat has upset her?

Is there anything we can do to stop her hiding in the house all of the time?  She seems quite happy in the house but it's unlike her to want to stay in 24/7.


----------



## FubsyMog (17 September 2014)

Our cat always stops going out as much at this time of year - in the summer, she's barely in, but come mid-September, she goes into hibernate mode and wants to spend all day on the beds indoors, or observing her garden through the patio doors. She hardly comes near us during the summer, but we can't beat her off through the colder months - she wants cuddles and sitting on laps all the time. I know it's not that cold yet, but if puss was formerly an indoor-only cat, it may make a difference to her. Our cat was supposedly indoor-cat and didn't like going outside, but she does - only when conditions are optimum though!

Of course, she might have had a fright from another cat in the vicinity that's putting her off going outside too. If so, she'll probably get over it in time. She may not have encountered many other cats before so it's frightened her more than an outdoor cat. She'll get over it though. Unless she is actually hiding and cowering in the house, I wouldn't be too worried unless she seems otherwise unwell.


----------



## lizziebell (17 September 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much. If she has a choice, and chooses inside then that's fine. We have 5 cats, and one of ours won't go outside. The others, like Fubsymog above, alter time spent inside/ outside depending on weather/ time of year/ mood. Cats are fussy finicky creatures.


----------



## Honey08 (17 September 2014)

I would expect it's the other cat that scared her if she goes outside if you're there.


----------



## chestnut cob (18 September 2014)

Well after all that, she's outside today stalking the sparrows.  So it looks like you were right LB that she is a fussy finicky creature!

The weather doesn't seem to be affecting her... yesterday was glorious sunshine and she spent most of the day curled up on the bed in a blanket.  Today is cold and miserable, and she is sitting under the tree in the garden trying to catch birds.  Strange animal.

Thanks everyone


----------

